
Last Call - jayzee
http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/magazine/november_december_2012/features/last_call041131.php
======
Alex3917
Is there any reason why they can't cut out the distributors and then just
raise the taxes? It's insane that we're still giving enormous amounts of free
money to the alcohol cartels 80+ years later.

